# Ser / formar parte de



## roxana apacionada

hola me puede ayudar traduciendo tu amista d hace parte de mi felicidad


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches Roxana, bonne nuit et bienvenue parmi nous,

Ton amitié fait partie de mon bonheur/ Ton amité est une (grande) partie de mon bonheur.

He añadido el adjetivo _grand_ (grande) ya que en francés queda algo soso.
Pero no es indispensable. Tú verás.

Au revoir, hasta leugo


----------



## petitemex

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
salut les amis de word reference je suis en train de reponder un mail, mais je cherche un type d'expression comme:


en español_________    me hizo imaginarme el momento en el que estabas
                                 ó   me hizo formar parte de ese momento


je vous remercie bcp 
ciao


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola petitemex:

Una pequeña ayuda:
Imaginar: puedes encontrar la traducción en el diccionario de WR en ES-FR (parte superior de esta página).

Formar parte = faire partie.

Con estos datos, deberías poder hacernos una propuesta de traducción.


----------



## nikita1736

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
¡Hola a todos!

¿Cómo dirías "Es parte del misterio" o "Forma parte del misterio" en francés? ¿Por qué... "c'est partie du mystère" es muy literal no? Muchas gracias


----------



## Domtom

il fait partie du mystère,

por ejemplo:

Le mal fait partie du mystère le plus impénétrable de Dieu.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Si deseas poner un sujeto indefinido:
- Cela fait partie...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## nataniti

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Hola a todos, 

Quisiera saber como traducir:

Para encarar el monte, para que el monte nos reconozca como parte de él.

Y si este intento es correcto:

Pour confronter (faire face à / parer) la montagne, pour qu'elle nous reconnaisse comme une partie d'elle? 

Muchas Gracias!!!


----------



## Anasola

Hola Nataniti

Bienvenido/a al foro 

Se dice: "Pour affronter la montagne, (pour) qu'elle nous reconnaisse comme une part/partie d'elle-même"

Buenas noches


----------



## nataniti

Muchas gracias Anasola!


----------



## MadrileñoViajante

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Como se puede decir "eso es parte del encanto que ella tiene"

mi intento:

ça fait partie du charme qu'elle a


----------



## Cenimurcia

"ça fait partie de son charme" suena mejor,
un saludo,


----------



## MadrileñoViajante

Muchas gracias!

Saludos.


----------



## Aaylah

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Bonjour.

Pouvez vous m´aider avec cette traduction?

Contexto:

Una asociación le envía una invitación a una persona para que se una como miembro. Como justificación del envío de la carta se le comenta-y esta es la frase que necesito traducir:

*Hemos creído que le interesaría formar parte del grupo.*

Tentatives:
_Nous avons cru que vous seriez intéressant...
Nous avons cru que vous auriez intérêt à ça._


----------



## Aire_Azul

Buenas noches.



Aaylah said:


> *Hemos creído que le interesaría formar parte del grupo.*
> 
> Tentatives:
> _Nous avons cru que vous seriez _intéressant_..._*Intéressé*_
> Nous avons cru que vous auriez intérêt à ça. _= No me parece que sea éste el sentido de la frase inicial.


  Pero pienso que es más habitual usar : « _Nous avons *pensé* qu'il vous intéresserait de_[...] ».

  Un saludo.

Josiane


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Otra manera de decirlo, también habitual: "nous avons pensé que vous aimeriez (gustaría) ..."

"Formar parte de "- ver "partie - 1" - http://www.wordreference.com/fres/partie


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,
Nous avons pensé que...pourrait vous intéresser.
Il nous [semble/a semblé] que ... pourrait vous intéresser.


----------



## Aaylah

Il s'agit d'un dialogue entre deux amis. Un des amis a toujours une  activité culturelle à proposer et l'autre ami d'habitude rejette ses  propositions.

Cette fois, l'ami qui propose les activités lui envoie un message:

"Bueno, *forma parte de nuestra amistad*."

Se entiende que aquello que "forma parte de nuestra amistad" es su actitud de rechazar siempre las proposiciones de su amigo.

Merci d'avance,

Aaylah


----------



## Yulan

Bonjour Aaylah 

Peut être: "Bon, ça fait partie de notre amitié"?

Un saludo


----------



## VRF

Tout à fait, bien que moi j'utiliserais plutôt "bref" au lieu de "bon"; mais c'est juste une question de goûts


----------



## Yulan

_Merci de ta réponse  VRF! _


----------



## makikoba

*NUEVA PREGUNTA
*Verifica si ya existe un  hilo antes de lanzar una pregunta. Gracias.*
*​
Para decir: "ella no forma parte de la familia", podría decirlo así en francés? : "elle ne fait pas partie de la famille"

Gracias


----------



## Yuturna

Hola, makikoba:

Sí, está bien dicho. Se dice "partie" porque significa "parte", sin embargo "parti" sería "partido"... En este caso la "e" no indica el femenino. Si fuera un hombre se también se diría "Il ne fait pas partie de la famille"

¡Un saludo!


----------



## makikoba

Muchísimas gracias por tan pronta respuesta! cómo hacen??? 
saludos!


----------

